# Cheap Cable Cutter



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I mostly ride single speed so have to cut a cable about once every fews years. I typically just use cutters not made for cable and deal with the fraying. But after installing a dropper post tonight, I figure it may be time to get one. 

Any recommendations for one that isn't that expensive? Do any have multiple use or are they just used to cut derailleur and dropper cables?


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

This is one time when the cheap tools are really cheap and the nice ones are way better. If you're only using it a couple times a year I would get something that fits your budget. A set of Knipex wire rope cutters are pretty awesome and will last you a couple of lifetimes.


----------



## Joe_Re (Jan 10, 2011)

I find the Pedros cutters offer great bang for the buck.

Cable Cutter - Tools - Pedro's NA


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Great, thanks. I picked up the Pedro's one for $25.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

the pedro's are pretty good and should suffice. i really like my Felco's


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

A friend found this

https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...92-c-9156.htm?tid=6305130237093710683&ipos=35

and put it in his tool kit; I doubt he will use it more than a few times...ever. I have a Jagwire tool in my home shop, but bought one myself to have in the travel kit. No, it isn't quite as good a bike-specific model, but it works...and it's only $10


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Oldfatbaldguy said:


> A friend found this
> 
> https://www.menards.com/main/tools-...92-c-9156.htm?tid=6305130237093710683&ipos=35
> 
> and put it in his tool kit; I doubt he will use it more than a few times...ever. I have a Jagwire tool in my home shop, but bought one myself to have in the travel kit. No, it isn't quite as good a bike-specific model, but it works...and it's only $10


I'm sure that would have worked too. After processing and shipping it's probably close to $20 so not that much less than the Pedros that I bought. I just got the Pedros one today - haven't tried it out yet. I think it'll come in handy cutting rope and string too


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I tried them all, plus the automotive versions of cutters from the tool trucks.

... the best one is a harbor freight cutoff tool. Some people use dremels, which is ok on cables (kinda slow though) and melts housings... the big cutoff tool makes instant clean cuts in both. They're about 20 bucks and they do last quite some time.

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-in-Heavy-Duty-Electric-Cut-Off-Tool-68523.html

Probably not the conventional answer, but its my new go to.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I just tried cutting twine and an anchor rope with the Pedros cable cutters vs the aviation snip cutters that I have. Wow, what a difference. The cable cutters go right through effortlessly while the other ones fray and take multiple cuts. It will definitely worth it for this and I cut rope and twine a few times a year for boating, camping, tying things and whatever else.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Park and Pedros cutters are both pretty good for the money. I don't know anything about this one from Jensons but I'd be tempted to give it a try at this price, looks like it might come out of the same factory as the Pedros- JensonUSA 767 Cable Cutter > Accessories > Tools & Maintenance > Pliers, Cable & Housing Tools | Jenson USA


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've got a pair of Felcos that I've got probably more than 25 years. They cut as good today as they did when I first got em. I think they were 50 bucks. If you ask me, that's cheap because I never had to replace them or had them ruin a cable or anything.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-5-48-in-Cutting-Plier/50078410


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

bank5 said:


> I'm sure that would have worked too. After processing and shipping it's probably close to $20 so not that much less than the Pedros that I bought. I just got the Pedros one today - haven't tried it out yet. I think it'll come in handy cutting rope and string too


If you live in the Midwest, you're possibly near a Menard's retail store. They are a home improvement/hardware outlet a little like Home Depot or Lowe's....who may carry something similar. If you're forced to buy online I would make the same choice.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I decided to upgrade to felco after seeing the price of a hydro brake cable


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have owned a pair of the Felco cutters for years and have been very pleased. They will outlast me no doubt.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

dundundata said:


> I decided to upgrade to felco after seeing the price of a hydro brake cable


If you're referring to cutting conventional brake lines, a good razor blade works great.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

If your from canada, https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/wire-and-spring-cutter/A-p8380677e

These have worked flawless for me.


----------



## avmech (Mar 2, 2014)

Felco cutters I have had for an extremely long time, use on bike, fishing, aircraft,etc. cable. Buy once, cry once


----------

